# 82 in Lehigh, Saturday



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

A group of us are headed out to 82(Lehigh) Saturday. It's a buddy's b-day, so we're gonna bring the grill and cook some burgers/dogs and just do some fun family riding. - Not much mud out there at the moment, mostly just water & trails. 

Just a heads up in case any one is looking to ride. 

- Jp


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

HEY JP, Where is this at? just curious


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

that caught your attention also i see lol


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea, always look for new places to ride you know. lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We're on the opposite coast from you guys. - It's a water mgmt area, a bunch of sandy trails and a few cypress fields.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Right, just looking for new places to Ride. 

I would def like to hook up one of these weekends and ride. I will shoot you a PM


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We ride somewhere pretty much every Saturday. Sometimes day, sometimes evening/night, sometimes both.


----------

